

Stormpulse: What Happens After A Site Goes From Free to Fee? - cd34
http://mixergy.com/matthew-wensing-stormpulse-interview/

======
patio11
For those of you on the fence about watching this one: how interested are you
in "Bootstrapped company produces a software product which is used in _the
Situation Room at the White House_?"

Edit: This is my new favorite Mixergy video.

1) Calling a customer back while eating Cheerios and getting the response
"Situation Room. Dan speaking."

2) Raising prices by 100x and how it made the business/customers happier.
(p.s. I personally think Stormpulse is still underpriced. The Situation Room
uses it. NASA uses it. Charge them DoD prices for a hammer, at least. ;) )

3) How he played news media outlets against each other, using their herd
mentality, to get widespread distribution (but not revenue at the time).

4) Practical experience with setting up charging credit cards. How that
evolved into the current paywall. What changes helped conversion.

5) How it was funded with a combination of bootstrapping by working a day job,
getting friends&family money, a not too successful fundraising campaign (and
the low point there), etc.

~~~
AndrewWarner
I got an update on the change from free to fee. They're profitable now.

------
wensing
Paywall just went up about an hour ago as a matter of fact.

~~~
patio11
Congratulations in advance.

~~~
wensing
Thanks Patrick!

------
connor
A better summary is needed. I quit out when the beginning ad-speak didn't wrap
up in 2 minutes.

------
ricksta
Video is kind've long. can anyone summarize please?

~~~
wensing
7+ year journey from idea to distribution to revenue to (potentially)
profitable year-round.

------
mikegreenberg
Congratulations Matt! Another South Florida success story in the making!

------
aresant
I've had the pleasure of watching the behind-the-scenes insanity leading up to
this decision and huge congrats to Matt & his team for pulling the trigger.

Matt is a pure, pure hardcore entrepreneur - years and years of building and
incredible product supported by ramen-revenue and then following the data, and
taking a leap off the cliff.

Good luck buddy!

~~~
wensing
This is Zack as mentioned in the interview. Zack is awesome.

